# "It's not my style"



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

Famous quote by Levi that I will never forget. I am going WTH Levi.....it's not about your sunglasses...it's about TIME. Not only is he letting his style remove his hope for being on the podium by not following the attacks in hope of putting time on Evans, but George and Contador pushed him even farther back on time off the lead.

Levi...get off your ass son. Teh race is almost over.


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

re-phrased..."It's not YOUR tour."


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

may be LL is praying right now hoping the chicken, Contador and Evans all crashed out the next couple days [ praying ] hahah


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

dagger said:


> Famous quote by Levi that I will never forget. I am going WTH Levi.....it's not about your sunglasses...it's about TIME. Not only is he letting his style remove his hope for being on the podium by not following the attacks in hope of putting time on Evans, but George and Contador pushed him even farther back on time off the lead.
> 
> Levi...get off your ass son. Teh race is almost over.


How has his hope for the podium been diminished by his riding style? He has only <u>gained</u> position since the race began.

When his teammate is up the road, Levi's role is to sit on Evans. We know Levi is not an attacker, so unless Evans is cracked, anything Levi does to Evans is only going to encourage Evans to go faster. And the one thing Levi can't do is encourage Evans to go faster.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

Disco gave Rasmussen a free ride down the hill and to the finish...They screwed that up.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Cadel got a free ride today too.*



mohair_chair said:


> How has his hope for the podium been diminished by his riding style? He has only <u>gained</u> position since the race began.
> 
> When his teammate is up the road, Levi's role is to sit on Evans. We know Levi is not an attacker, so unless Evans is cracked, anything Levi does to Evans is only going to encourage Evans to go faster. And the one thing Levi can't do is encourage Evans to go faster.


All he has to do is play defense against Levi on Weds and Saturday and he has the podium.

Disco should have used Popo to help Levi move up. It was a waste to have Popo attack Ras cause Ras let Popo go, we all know that Popo isn't a threat to Ras. Contador should have taken Ras with him earlier then Popo and Levi could have worked over Cadel.


----------



## SeeVee (Sep 25, 2005)

dagger said:


> Disco gave Rasmussen a free ride down the hill and to the finish...They screwed that up.


Not so fast....they had two options.


Have Contador put time on Evans, Kloden, et all and try to take a few seconds out of Chicken, or


Dont let Contador put time on Evans, Kloden, et all


*and still have the same time gap between Chicken and Contador*

Levi is done. Contador is shooting for the top of the podium or will die trying.......instead of fading away like LL.

ETA: Oh yeah, gravity gave Chicken a ride downhill, not so much Georgie/Contador. Watch it again, HIncapie was dropping them going downhill C&C were barely keeping up


----------



## huez (Mar 15, 2002)

dagger said:


> Disco gave Rasmussen a free ride down the hill and to the finish...They screwed that up.



That was the gambe they had to take. Contador also put more time on Evans. Contador could win this. Levi has a slim chance.

It was a perfect move. Hincapie at the top, rested and recovered, and ready to pull Contador to the finish. The only problem was Rassmussen couldnt be dropped. You cant say Contador didnt try his darndest to make the plan work. In the end, Contador still did good. I would have let Rassmussen do more work in the final K but hey, Im not Johan.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

*ehhh?*



SeeVee said:


> Not so fast....they had two options.
> 
> 
> Have Contador put time on Evans, Kloden, et all and try to take a few seconds out of Chicken, or
> ...


So they chose to let Contador not put time on Evans and stick with the same time gap on Rasmussen? Instead of try and take a few seconds off him?

Explanation?


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

dagger said:


> All he has to do is play defense against Levi on Weds and Saturday and he has the podium.
> 
> Disco should have used Popo to help Levi move up. It was a waste to have Popo attack Ras cause Ras let Popo go, we all know that Popo isn't a threat to Ras. Contador should have taken Ras with him earlier then Popo and Levi could have worked over Cadel.


I do think that Popo should've stayed back and helped Levi I guess or at least Contador as well.

Georgie rode well today but I can't recall what happened towards the end with only him, Contador and Rasmussen remaining.....


----------



## soup67 (Feb 26, 2004)

Why did Contador wait so long to attack Rass? Did he not want catch/pass George before the summit? Obviously Contador had the legs to go earlier.

Any thoughts?

soup


----------



## SeeVee (Sep 25, 2005)

uzziefly said:


> So they chose to let Contador not put time on Evans and stick with the same time gap on Rasmussen? Instead of try and take a few seconds off him?
> 
> Explanation?


Was that directed at me?

Just the opposite. Contado B] put [/B time on Evans and was hoping to put time on Chicken. Best case scenario, put time on Evans and Chicken. Worst case, put time on Evans and stay even with Chicken.

Either way, the gap between Chicken and Contador stayed the same while is stretched between Contador and everyone behind him.


----------



## SeeVee (Sep 25, 2005)

soup67 said:


> Why did Contador wait so long to attack Rass? Did he not want catch/pass George before the summit? Obviously Contador had the legs to go earlier.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> soup


That is a mystery to me...especially where the crowds were so think and attack was impossiblte


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Yeh*



soup67 said:


> Why did Contador wait so long to attack Rass? Did he not want catch/pass George before the summit? Obviously Contador had the legs to go earlier.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> soup


I thought he should have bridged right after Popo established a gap on his attack. Then when Ras followed, Contador could have utilized Popo for a little while, while Popo had a little something left. But he waited too long and Popo faded.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

soup67 said:


> Why did Contador wait so long to attack Rass? Did he not want catch/pass George before the summit? Obviously Contador had the legs to go earlier.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> soup


Yes, that is brilliant. I think that is the reason why he attacked at the exact moment that he did. Any earlier and he would have passed Hincapie before the summit.

He needed to meet Hincapie at the summit for the free train ride. Otherwise, cresting by himself would have been useless.

fc


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

SeeVee said:


> Was that directed at me?
> 
> Just the opposite. Contado B] put [/B time on Evans and was hoping to put time on Chicken. Best case scenario, put time on Evans and Chicken. Worst case, put time on Evans and stay even with Chicken.
> 
> Either way, the gap between Chicken and Contador stayed the same while is stretched between Contador and everyone behind him.


Not really. 

What i meant was why'd they not want him to pull time on the others and try that on Rasmussen as well if possible.

Looks like Rasmussen didn't crack unfortunately for him..

I think Alberto didn't attack earlier coz he might have passed Hincapie had he done so and would have been solo all the way to the finish. Also, probably Rabbo drove the pace pretty hard too I guess.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Disco went for the guarantee of 1 podium position.*



francois said:


> Yes, that is brilliant. I think that is the reason why he attacked at the exact moment that he did. Any earlier and he would have passed Hincapie before the summit.
> 
> He needed to meet Hincapie at the summit for the free train ride. Otherwise, cresting by himself would have been useless.
> 
> fc


Ras would have been motivated enough to put time on the others and would have pushed it on the downhill. I guess Disco decided to guarantee Contador's place for second and gave up a chance to move Levi up to third.


----------



## huez (Mar 15, 2002)

dagger said:


> Ras would have been motivated enough to put time on the others and would have pushed it on the downhill. I guess Disco decided to guarantee Contador's place for second and gave up a chance to move Levi up to third.



I would say there's a pretty good chance Kloden is going to surpass Levi in the GC by next Saturday. Not saying Im not pullin for him, but...


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

huez said:


> I would say there's a pretty good chance Kloden is going to surpass Levi in the GC by next Saturday. Not saying Im not pullin for him, but...


Unless Levi does better and hangs on.

Coz come the TT, Kloden is gonna rawkk Levi unfortunately for Levi.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*We all understand that*



uzziefly said:


> Unless Levi does better and hangs on.
> 
> Coz come the TT, Kloden is gonna rawkk Levi unfortunately for Levi.


Levi should understand that too. Tomorrow was a rest day and he should have laid it out today, do or die, but of course "it's not his style". Personally I think beating somebody is very stylish.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Hello, my name is Levi and I suck wheel. THAT is my style...


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

dagger said:


> Levi should understand that too. Tomorrow was a rest day and he should have laid it out today, do or die, but of course "it's not his style". Personally I think beating somebody is very stylish.


And being beaten after at least trying to fight is more stylish than just being beaten...


----------



## BuenosAires (Apr 3, 2004)

I don't think Levi has a style. He's an above average stage racer who doesn't excel in any one area. I'm tired of the focus on Levi, he's not really a story in the Tour IMO.


----------



## huez (Mar 15, 2002)

dagger said:


> Levi should understand that too. Tomorrow was a rest day and he should have laid it out today, do or die, but of course "it's not his style". Personally I think beating somebody is very stylish.



So how much style does Levi have by beating you?


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

dagger said:


> Famous quote by Levi that I will never forget. I am going WTH Levi.....it's not about your sunglasses...it's about TIME. Not only is he letting his style remove his hope for being on the podium by not following the attacks in hope of putting time on Evans, but George and Contador pushed him even farther back on time off the lead.
> 
> Levi...get off your ass son. Teh race is almost over.


You're taking the quote out of context. Levi wasn't referring to not attacking, not putting pressure on other riders, not taking charge, etc. He was referring specifically to the short, violent bursts Contador and Chicken are physically capable of. 
Levi can't race a climb in that style. This Tour just happens to one where short violent attacking style is deciding the outcome. He's conceded this point, knows his limitations, and is still willing to suffer and hang on. He hasn't held back Contador, and his presence forces riders like Sastre, Evans, and others to use energy leading the chases.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

BuenosAires said:


> I don't think Levi has a style. He's an above average stage racer who doesn't excel in any one area. I'm tired of the focus on Levi, he's not really a story in Tour IMO.


Because he's the best GC rider from the US right now and most people here are Americans. I never understood why people think he could ever win a grand tour either but what do I know? I thought the same about Floyd but that's another story...


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Dan Gerous said:


> And being beaten after at least trying to fight is more stylish than just being beaten...


Not if you are beaten because you try to adopt a new style that doesn't suit you. Then you just look like an idiot. Nobody who has seen Levi race would ever expect him to go for a field sprint against real sprinters. So why would you expect him to attack real climbers? Especially explosive climbers. He is what he is.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

uzziefly said:


> So they chose to let Contador not put time on Evans and stick with the same time gap on Rasmussen? Instead of try and take a few seconds off him?
> 
> Explanation?


it was a no-brainer - make time on Evans and everyone else, solidify Cantador's 2nd, then try to get rid of Rasmussen. Rasmussen wasn;t going to be dropped no matter what today. 

The only possible mistake was for Contador not to attack earlier - he may have broken Rasmussen eventually. Both have a lot of acceleration, but Rasmussen seems to be more steady. Popo doesn't have as much acceleration, neither does Levi - they can help counter attacks by others, but it's no help to Contador.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

*Justifying the late attack*



soup67 said:


> Why did Contador wait so long to attack Rass? Did he not want catch/pass George before the summit? Obviously Contador had the legs to go earlier.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> soup


The attack came right as the climb really steepened. Disco let Rabobank blow up their team leading up the climb. When Boogerd was used up, Chicken had no more teammates left in the group, and Levi attacked. 
When Levi was caught, Chicken and the other riders were just looking at each other, waiting to see who was going to lead the group. That's when Contador attacked. When the steepness of the climb would give him maximum advantage, when his opponent is completely isolated, and when others have hesitated.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

So many cycling experts here. Who'd have thought the local Cat 5 field was filled with such cycling acumen?

Well done, gentlemen.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Wait a minute*

rrr:


FondriestFan said:


> So many cycling experts here. Who'd have thought the local Cat 5 field was filled with such cycling acumen?
> 
> Well done, gentlemen.


I resemble that remark...:wink5:


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

SeeVee said:


> Was that directed at me?
> 
> Just the opposite. Contado B] put [/B time on Evans and was hoping to put time on Chicken. Best case scenario, put time on Evans and Chicken. Worst case, put time on Evans and stay even with Chicken.
> 
> Either way, the gap between Chicken and Contador stayed the same while is stretched between Contador and everyone behind him.


including his own team leader. you don't haul the yellow jersey along to put time into your team leader. which tells me Contador is riding for the overall, not Levi.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

Jesse D Smith said:


> You're taking the quote out of context. Levi wasn't referring to not attacking, not putting pressure on other riders, not taking charge, etc. He was referring specifically to the short, violent bursts Contador and Chicken are physically capable of.
> Levi can't race a climb in that style. This Tour just happens to one where short violent attacking style is deciding the outcome. He's conceded this point, knows his limitations, and is still willing to suffer and hang on. He hasn't held back Contador, and his presence forces riders like Sastre, Evans, and others to use energy leading the chases.


but that's the kind of climbing style that excels in the Pyrenees. the makeup of the climbs, shorter, steeper pitches along the climb, almost demand a rider of that style. the long, grinding tempo climbs are more suited for the Alps, where the climbs stay generally the same gradient throughout. 

and levi's been on record that his whole race has been waiting for the Pyrenees.


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

*well*



rufus said:


> but that's the kind of climbing style that excels in the Pyrenees. the makeup of the climbs, shorter, steeper pitches along the climb, almost demand a rider of that style. the long, grinding tempo climbs are more suited for the Alps, where the climbs stay generally the same gradient throughout.
> 
> and levi's been on record that his whole race has been waiting for the Pyrenees.




Levi isn't suited for the alps where it's a faster tempo and attatcks are everywhere....he prefers the steeper gradients of the pyrenees where generally (not this year) a high tempo will drop just about everyone.


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

Levi's philosophy is very simple: perhap too simple?? ride smoothly, follow someone else's wheels, watch other attacks, watch the post-ride drinking water and thinking " wow!! if one day i could be like him " and finally live in a boring life while reading Harry Potter. anyone ever seen Levi goes and attacks on the mountain??


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

From interviews, it seems like Levi is more afraid of 'blowing up' than taking any risk - though when Contador attacked, he moved in behind da Chicken for a few seconds. I really hope Levi shows some signs of life on Wednesday, he's not very likely to podium through attrition in this tour.

Contador is worth big $$s now, I hope JB finds a new sponsor soon or somone will make AC an offer he can't refuse.


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

is Contador an free agent after this season?? hopefully not other wise T-Mobile and their money-load will try to snatch him from team disco. Contador have brought so much excitment to the cycling since you know who retired. i bet T-Mobile might offer Contador like 10 years and 100 millions. who's going to say no to that.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

Free agency doesn't matter if the team doesn't get a sponsor.


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

so if team disco don't get the new sponsor ( which is doubtful since disco is doing real great at the tour ) is that mean the whole team become F.A?? i bet Contador's phone is ring off the hook. Levi's?? couple mainly " hate you " callers.


----------



## atlrider (Nov 17, 2004)

*Wow! What a rebuttal*

Yeah, you can't comment on a sport unless you, yourself, can beat them yourself.

Close down the forum, and the sports pages in all the newspapers.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

z ken said:


> so if team disco don't get the new sponsor ( which is doubtful since disco is doing real great at the tour ) is that mean the whole team become F.A?? i bet Contador's phone is ring off the hook. Levi's?? couple mainly " hate you " callers.


depends on if some of the Einstein's rolling around here have LL's tele number or not?:devil:


----------



## SeeVee (Sep 25, 2005)

rufus said:


> including his own team leader. you don't haul the yellow jersey along to put time into your team leader. which tells me Contador is riding for the overall, not Levi.



NEwsflash. The "team leader" is neither.


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

anyone got levi's cell number?? i want to call him and scream and ask him " are you useless or just plainly suck "?? i should also ask him why don't you retires and die and no one will miss or remember you. i actually thought he bought shame to America-being such a wuss. i would just fired him if i'm YB. perhap team disco should put a sign on the tour bus. ride hard or join the Frenchy team.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

I can't believe the ignorance directed at LL. He is riding better than Kloden, Sastre, Valverde, Schleck, Menchov, Moreau, Mayo and you want to bury him because he can't match the attacking style of Contador? There have been a lot of riders who won the tour without being able to match pure climbers--Ullrich, Roche, Hinault. This year's course has favored climbers more--the mountains came earlier than normal, there was no flat TT before the mountains. Give the guy a break


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

This thread is amazing.

Contador attacked because he could......George was up the road to assist him in the run in. Levi has never had those kind of acccelerations....would you rather he blow up and have nothing for Wed & Sat?

As to contador helping the chicken. It looked to me like he hurt the chicken.......Rasmussen was holding on for dear life. It looked to me like he dug a lot deeper than Contador. Remember, anything he can take out of the Chicken's legs helps both he & Levi (assuming they don't go to deep to do it).

Let's see what Rasmussen has on Wednesday.....and Saturday.

The goal for Wed will be for both Levi & Contador to put time into Kloden & Evans & take advantage of any ****** the Chicken shos (if any).

If they can move Levi far enough ahead of Kloden & Evans they can put him on the podium. 

Anything can happen on Sat.

len


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Yup*



rufus said:


> and levi's been on record that his whole race has been waiting for the Pyrenees.


We heard all last week and he led us to believe that he would be doing something. Even Chris Carmichael was saying Levi was saving himself for Pyrenes. I guess the Pyrenes is feeling like a neglected bride as far as Levi is concerned. Levi u got 1 more day to prove your not a pretender.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Levi is a rhythm climber*

he doesn't have the explosive jump that the pure climbers do. because there are 2 phenom pure climbers everybody but them has taken a beating. Chicken looked slightly poached, Contador was gaining time on everyone else and messin' with the chicken. llettin' him know wed is gonna be a throwdown. watch Disco send a few riders on early breaks, but leave enough riders to isolate the chicken by wearingt out his teammates.

after they grind down the boys in orange Contador will attack (I think second to last climb) and then try to bridge up to teammates in the break, much as how George was waiting for him at the summit. gonna be great tactical war


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Len u r dead on*



Len J said:


> This thread is amazing.
> 
> Wed & Sat?
> 
> ...


I am afraid on Weds Levi will have squandered any chance to get on the podium. If he finishes with the pack(evans and kloden) on Weds he will give up his 4th place on Sat. based on last Friday. Kloden will roll him up in the TT.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> wed is gonna be a throwdown.


We know Conti and Disco are going to lay the smackdown, but Levi should have gotten at least another min on Kloden and Evans today and another on Weds. Astana is going to smell Levi's hesitancy and push Kloden right on by to 3rd overall.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

z ken said:


> anyone got levi's cell number?? i want to call him and scream and ask him " are you useless or just plainly suck "?? i should also ask him why don't you retires and die and no one will miss or remember you. i actually thought he bought shame to America-being such a wuss. i would just fired him if i'm YB. perhap team disco should put a sign on the tour bus. ride hard or join the Frenchy team.


who is YB?


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jul 22, 2007)

Agree Levi should have been more aggressive, but did anyone really expect top-5 at this point? 

Levi's right; this kind of race is not "his style." Is that his fault, or the fault of the guy that let it become this kind of race? I'm not dissing JB, just saying all kinds of sh*t happens in the TdF, and Levi's in the spot he's in, and he's just not that great against the likes of Ras. He's not Eddie, Bernard, or LA -- or Contador. He's making lemonade out of lemons by staying as close as he is. 

Let's see about Wednesday. I predict Levi rallies and we see two Discos on the podium.

Of course my pick for the mellow johnny was Vino, so what do I know? I had Contador second. Never gave the Chicken a second thought.


----------



## huez (Mar 15, 2002)

atlrider said:


> Yeah, you can't comment on a sport unless you, yourself, can beat them yourself.
> 
> Close down the forum, and the sports pages in all the newspapers.



Levi has no style cause he cant beat anyone. He shouldnt be racing. The cat 5 crew can continue on with their knowledgable posts.


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

wow!! i can't believe most of us American are happy to see Levi finishes 4th or as high as 3rd. c'mon we're American: win or bust!! If Vino or Valverde didn't " choke " may be Levi might not even be in the top 5. is it even too much asking LL going and attack for ONE time?? if i were LL i would just go " all-out " when the white flag drop on Wednesday. he has to ride like there's tomorrow. it's OK he dies in the end b/c he finally becomes a man but does he has a ball?? doubt it!!


----------



## scottmilk9 (Jul 31, 2006)

well after today's performance, i think the team finally realized the Contador is their man for the TdF. They'll let Levi do what he wants, but he was maxed out today, he couldn't attack.
I was cheering for Levi from the beginning and now disappointed. I want Contador to win now.


----------



## randyg (Jul 7, 2004)

teh moreon said:


> who is YB?


I'm guessing "Yohan" Bruyneel maybe? :idea:


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

every American want and hope LL would make it 9 straight year American winning the tour. so LL let alot of people down but most importantly he let himself down. somewhere in the Disco's hotel, Levi is thinking and pondering " Levi is wuss, wuss is Levi, hmm nice catch phrase ". meanwhile outside the window some French yelled out " welcome HOME, Levi ". that loser!! to think he's from my " neighbor " making me want to move.


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

*Huh??*



z ken said:


> every American want and hope LL would make it 9 straight year American winning the tour. so LL let alot of people down but most importantly he let himself down. somewhere in the Disco's hotel, Levi is thinking and pondering " Levi is wuss, wuss is Levi, hmm nice catch phrase ". meanwhile outside the window some French yelled out " welcome HOME, Levi ". that loser!! to think he's from my " neighbor " making me want to move.



are you for real?? You must be sixteen or younger, calling a man who has won some pro tour races and is currently in fifth place in the biggest cycling event in the world a "loser" is pretty petty. And No, NOT EVERY American was hoping LL would win, honestly I had him top ten, maybe as high as four or five, I figured Vino, Valverde, and Mayo would beat him, I have to admit Contador surprised me, but he's exciting to watch, and I find myself rooting for the kid.


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

if LL would just ride like the kid, Contador.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

randyg said:


> I'm guessing "Yohan" Bruyneel maybe? :idea:


oh. i was thinking he meant Yul Brenner. I wouldn't be at all suprised.


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

is it too much asking levi be like Contador for ONE DAY?? still too much?? half a day?? no?? last 10 K of the final climb?? still NO!!?? how about just stay in France and don't come back to America?? geez!!


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

this guy will win the tour


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

z ken said:


> if LL would just ride like the kid, Contador.


He can't, hell, not even the Rasmussen can ride quite like that.


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

can't and try is two different thing.


----------



## snowman3 (Jul 20, 2002)

mohair_chair said:


> When his teammate is up the road, Levi's role is to sit on Evans. We know Levi is not an attacker, so unless Evans is cracked, anything Levi does to Evans is only going to encourage Evans to go faster. And the one thing Levi can't do is encourage Evans to go faster.


"Levi is not an attacker" and that's one of the issues I have w/ him. He either wants to podium or not... and apparently the answer is *NOT*. It was right there on the plate for him today. Cont + Ras were up the road. He has Evans beside him. It's *NOT* his role to sit on Evans for fear of bringing Evans back to Conti. Don't worry about Conti. Bottom line, LL needs to gain on Evans if he wants to podium... no if, ands, or buts. So IMHO, he should have attacked and tried to break Evans. Hincapie is also up ahead and can help Conti or Levi, which ever need be. So w/ Conti + Ras mostly out of the way in their own little duel, LL had the perfect chance to try and single out Evans. 

I also don't think he would look stupid if he attacked and didn't succeed. Right now he's just ridin possie. Hey, 4th place ain't bad. If that was LL's goal, then I salute him and agree, don't even try for 3rd. But *MY* goal/hope is that he makes the podium, and I get so frustrated at the guy's non-attack style. I totally agree/support that you should dose effort and pick your battle. It just seems like LL will never take a chance and pick a fight.


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

thanks you snowman. finally someone can feel my " anger ". Levi, oh why can't you just go and attack for a change. one time. just one time.


----------

